# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Einscan software 1.6

## 3DWP

I saw that there is a new version for download, version 1.6. Since I don't see any news about it anywhere I thought to post it here so all you experts can test it (haven't tested it yet, just downloaded).

By the way, thanks to all those experts here and all your sharing of information. It is really appreciated. I hope we will see even more development of this scanner! I know there have been some brands that now sell this scanner. For instance Afina that already sells 3D printers - so that is good news.

----------


## ariakas

Hi!
I played a bit with it, and it becomes with new features:

-ColorScan in mid resolution
-Save and load projects in free scan mode

Now...i have a problem with Color Scan since 1.5V. It scan good, but after remeshing the texture is bad...large black spots and color misapplied.
pig-scaning.jpg pig-remesh-badcolour.jpg

Has it occurred to anyone?

Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## ariakas

OOOps strange problem...

Reescan a model in mid-quality and no appear color option... the pig above was scanned in midquality...i am sure :S:S...or i´m mistake perhaps...

----------


## ark19

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...58821?ref=dash

----------


## propologist

Would still be nice to have a clean up tool for auto scan to get rid of the rig holding it to get the best scan angle.

----------


## 24c

Version 1.6 seems a little better at meshing, last time this was a right mess, and the gears not well defined. They are not bad, and pre mesh (aka point cloud) they looked a lot better than before.
oil-pump.jpg*


ariakas*, 

I didn't think it did "texture" scans in mid quality, but your problem is the angle of the scan and the shadow details affecting the mesh.

*propologist
*
I have a problem with the base of the turntable being misinterpreted, so I don't see all my model, the bottom is cut off, despite recalibrating.
To answer your comment about auto scan. I save my files as Point Cloud, and import into Meshlab and you can clean up in that. You can clean up support areas etc in Free Scan mode, by selecting the ares you don't want included, and that works quite well.

----------


## TheRyanRanch

Where do I download it?????

----------


## 24c

Hi

Click on the 3dker link on the software, or go to the 3dker website link...select English USA flag etc, and as long as you've registered your scanner, it will show up in the  My Equipment tab, as a downloadable link if you cursor over it.

Mike

----------

